# Dallas Mavericks vs Indiana Pacers



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (29-14) vs Indiana Pacers (20-24)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>

7000th post, gotta have it in the Mavs forum!

Lets aim for 20+ replies on this thread


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!! (Jun 25, 2004)

Here's 1.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas 102
Indiana 93

Indiana is not playing well right now. Even at home. However we always had a hard time playing at Indiana no matter what. That said, we get it done. Harris is gaining confidence


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

:gopray: 

Pacers- 95
Mavs- 87


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

:gopray: THIS GAME GOES TO PACERS!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas 97
Indiana 92


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

K im back dawgs. It worked out horrible but im back after my few day delay. So anyways...

Mavericks 101
Pacers 92

Marquis is back right? Pacers are doing horrible, Mavs are pretty hot lately and I think Terry is going to have a good night, and Dampier is going to dominate the paint.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Thought I'd let you guys know that Stephen Jackson is suspended one game for verbally abusing the referee last game. So, you'll be facing a much healthier Austin Croshere this time!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, with Jackson out, the Pacers chances are that much lower. They've been 0-4 I believe since Jackson's return? The obvious reply would mention his re-acclimation into the lineup hurting the team as he adjusts, but the Pacers as a team haven't been playing well at all. I don't see how we let this one slip away. Flukes hurt at the end of the season.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The Mavs CANNOT lose this game; they have to go into the break undefeated...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavericks at Indiana Pacers preview


10:31 PM CST on Thursday, February 3, 2005


By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



Season series: Mavericks lead, 1-0 


Key matchup 


Dirk Nowitzki vs. Jermaine O'Neal: Since returning from suspension, O'Neal has been the same terror he's been the past few seasons. The bad news is he's coming off a foul-filled game Wednesday against Toronto when he had only 15 points and three rebounds. Players of his stature rarely have two clunkers in a row. Nowitzki also has been relatively quiet of late. Both of these monsters could break out in a big way. 


Inside the Mavericks 

Always Damp: Erick Dampier has been on a tear the last three games, and he says fans should get used to it. "I'm capable of doing it on a consistent basis," he said. Not that he'll average 18 rebounds, as he has the past three games. But Dampier is on a roll. "He's in there going for re- bounds now instead of tipping them around," Dirk Nowitzki said. "If he gives us 10 and 10, we're a monster." 

Briefly: Only two of the Mavericks' last 11 opponents have topped 100 points. Opponents are shooting less than 43 percent in that stretch and averaging less than 96 points. ... Jason Terry has made at least one 3-pointer in 18 consecutive games. 


Inside the Pacers 

Jackson out: Guard Stephen Jackson was suspended for one game without pay by the NBA for verbal abuse of a game official at the end of a 98-97 loss Wednesday to Toronto. Jackson will not play tonight. He was called for a foul against the Raptors' Jalen Rose with 0.4 seconds left, leading to Rose's game-winning free throws. Indiana has lost six games in a row. 

Briefly: The Pacers are almost as good against winning teams (10-13) as they are against those below .500 (10-11). ... Scoring fi- gures to be a problem for the Maver- icks. Indiana has held its last 12 op- ponents to an average of 90 points.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Lucky Mavs, Foster's out also. Oh well, I guess we'll have to let David Harrison drop 30 points on you.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Reggie misses a free throw, we are destined to lose by 1.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

James Jones says "NO!"


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Jermaine tells Dirk, "NEINE!"


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Stackhouse is playing well.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Stackhouse is playing well.


Like their game thread better or something?


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Why is Stack taking the final shot in the half and not the guy who just made his last 3 attempts? Think Avery!! Bad defensive first half and Dirk needs to get hot quicker than 2 minutes left.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Not a good defensive first half for the Mavs at all. We helped them in the last minutes by committing stupid fouls sending them to the line. Bad last possession by Dallas to end the half. WHy was the ball not in Dirks hands? He was beginning to get hot and he hit his last three.

That said, the Pacers are playing inspired ball right now and they can't miss.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Finley has been struggaling of late


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The Refs in this game are HORRIBLE.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> The Refs in this game are HORRIBLE.


For both sides...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

ouch. Free throws killed us in this game.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> For both sides...


lol no argument from me. they looked confused out there for both teams. did he travel? did he foul? did he palm the ball?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

INDIANAPOLIS -- The Mavericks couldn't make a free throw when they needed to Friday night and couldn't miss one when they needed to, either.

An epidemic of clanked foul shots kept the Mavericks from consummating a fourth-quarter rally as they dropped a 95-94 decision to the Indiana Pacers, who had lost six in a row. The Mavericks were just 11-of-18 from the line in the second half.

Then, when Dirk Nowitzki hit the first of two with 4.2 seconds left to make it a two-point game, he tried to miss the second shot intentionally. It banked off the glass and through the net. Indiana inbounded and ran out the clock.

"I tried to get a lucky bounce," he said. "It was that kind of night all night. That shot goes in."

Indiana was missing Ron Artest, Stephen Jackson and Jamaal Tinsley, three starters. Yet the Pacers ran out to a 9-0 lead before the Mavericks broke a sweat. The Mavericks could not close out a comeback from 11 points down in the fourth quarter.

Anthony Johnson made all seven of his shots for Indiana and supported Jermaine O'Neal's 23 points with 21.

"I thought us Johnsons stuck together, but he must have come from the wrong side of the family," said Avery Johnson, who is not related to the Pacer guard.

Defense had to shoulder much blame. Indiana shot 54 percent in the first half.

"They scored (59) points in the first half with the team they had out there," said Nowitzki. "It's embarrassing."

Nowitzki missed a 15-foot jumper over Austin Croshere with 12 seconds left that could have tied the score at 91. Croshere then hit two free throws and while Nowitzki had a 3-pointer with 4.6 to go, the Mavericks couldn't escape.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

yall know Im finna get started...


This team ****ing blows...and I mean huge donkey dick!!

Indy has 2 starters!!!2!!!!


We aint championship material...Were fodder for whoever we face in the 1st round if we keep playing like this...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm just bout to watch the game, I'll post some thoughts later


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok, I just finished watching the game, here are notes I took down. Warning, I took down every single thing I saw, :laugh:

- Didn't get our first FG, until there was 8:21 remaining on the clock in the 1st quarter, this is not acceptable

- Dirk hasmassively improved on defense, man-on-man defense, he let in two points. And his help D was responsible for letting in 8 points. He also did numerous other things, ie Josh fouled Croshere and Austin went up for a shot, but Dirk just stopped it

- Shawn Bradley is tall

- Avery Johnson has an awesome voice

- Dampier has come alive these past 6 games, averaging 14+ plus rebounders and is defending really well, I'm so glad with this acquisition

- If we get our act together, I think we can do well in the playoffs. We don't look lost on offense when Dirk is on the bench

- We have serious game consistensy, we seem to forgot that the game is 48 minutes. We had a horrible 1st quarter, and an even worse last 4 minutes of the half

- Even though Dirk had a horrible 1st half, the Mavs still played decent. Dirk is bound to get his points and light up sooner or later so it's good that the team can generally keep up

- When Finley really tries, he's still got it. When his shooting if way off, he needs to learn to drive where he can still score

- Shawn Bradley is tall

- AJ said Dirk would join Tim Duncan and Kevin Garnett's level if he toughened up, and got tougher rebounders

- Eddie Gill and Anthony Johnson shot a combined 10-11 FG's, gotta defend better baby

- Devin Harris gets the worst rookie calls I've ever seen, he's not allowed to breathe on someone within a one meter radius

- Josh Howard is great, but you can see he's still a sophmore. Few silly mistakes, the tech and there was one other one which got me annoyed

- Shawn Bradley is tall

- Jerry Stackhouse is instant offense, I'm loving him more and more, he'll prove big to us in the playoffs*

- I couldn;t be happier with Alan Henderson, he is an ultime backup for a star PF. Grab rebounds, get putbacks, defend well. He's been awesome for us

- Dirk and Stackhouse seem to have a good connection on offense, that is Dirk gives it to Stack in the post and Stack either spins or fade-aways. I say this about 6 times

- Dirk, your not Jason Kidd, You *are* a good passer, but your not a great passer. All his turnovers were off bad passes

- Darrell Armstrong is another nice hustle player, I've seen him on the floor diving for a loose ball every time I watch the Mavs

- Shawn Bradley is tall

- Last time we played Indy, we scored 77 points in the first half. We didn;t get to 77 points until there was 6:27 left in the game

EDIT: Did I mention Shawn Bradley was tall?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> yall know Im finna get started...
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are panicking. Dirk was ice cold from the field for the first 15 minutes of the game. Finley was ice cold. We missed several free throws and Indiana was hot from the field. Dallas even contested many of there shots but Indiana still made them. That happens. We have been on the other side too many times such as the Dallas/Miami game earlier in the year. Dallas played decent ball but the shots didn't fall.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> Dallas 97
> Indiana 92



Do I win?

Why doesn't Shawn Bradley jump? I believe it was James Jones hit a turn around on him and he just put his hand half way in the air.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you are panicking. Dirk was ice cold from the field for the first 15 minutes of the game. Finley was ice cold. We missed several free throws and Indiana was hot from the field. Dallas even contested many of there shots but Indiana still made them. That happens. We have been on the other side too many times such as the Dallas/Miami game earlier in the year. Dallas played decent ball but the shots didn't fall.



Not panicking...Im pissed...Ive seen this before...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Not panicking...Im pissed...Ive seen this before...


I was angry too, but goodness.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> 
> 
> I was angry too, but goodness.


weve treated this team with kid gloves for too many years...the facts are simple...the Mavs lost to a team thatwas on a 6 game losing streak and missing three of its starters...I know, i know...the shots werent falling...the Pacers were hitting amazing shots...blah, blah, blah...Im sick og making excuses...were 1-13 when entering the 4th quarter behind...


----------

